# Woodmaster 712



## Tony (May 30, 2015)

Does anyone have one of these machines? My lunchbox planer is getting old and there is an auction with one in it. From what I've read they're good machines, but I've never used one or known anyone who has. Thanks in advance for any advice! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (May 30, 2015)

I don't own one but was just reading about it, I like the easy change cutter head idea.


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

Tony I have a woodmaster 725 with the Byrd Shelix cutterhead that I might be selling fairly soon. It has all the attachments with it, gang rip, a whole bunch of profile knives for moulding and trim and finish profiles, sanding attachment, and of course the stock cutterhead it came with but you'd never go back to that once you're used to the shelix style head. The 725 is a 25" wide planer. If you don't have to have one right away this might be a possibility.

I said I'd never get rid of it but if I replace it with the machine I am considering then I simply won't have the space for it once I finish enclosing my shop within my shop.


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2015)

@Kevin, I would definitely be interested in that when you get around to it. Tony


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tony I have a woodmaster 725 with the Byrd Shelix cutterhead that I might be selling fairly soon. It has all the attachments with it, gang rip, a whole bunch of profile knives for moulding and trim and finish profiles, sanding attachment, and of course the stock cutterhead it came with but you'd never go back to that once you're used to the shelix style head. The 725 is a 25" wide planer. If you don't have to have one right away this might be a possibility.
> 
> I said I'd never get rid of it but if I replace it with the machine I am considering then I simply won't have the space for it once I finish enclosing my shop within my shop.



Just being nosy Kevin, what are you wanting to get?


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2015)

Tony said:


> Just being nosy Kevin, what are you wanting to get?



This:





JUST PULLIN YOUR LEG. I don't need that much planer. I haven't really made a specific decision on brand or model or even size. If I find the right deal I may go with a 20" although I'd like to stay with a 24". The only thing that I'm adamant about is keep a shelix cutter. No knives for me at any price. I haven't ruled out old iron but only if it has already been retrofitted with a shelix head, is in fantastic condition, and parts are still available. So old iron probably won't happen.

I'm leaning toward one of the Grizzlies. I have not ruled out the G0603X if I can find a way to justify $10K for a planer. I'm not sure I can though so I doubt I'll spend all that dough on a planer. If they offered the G5851Z with a spiral cutter I wouldn't even hesitate but I can't see that they do. So, since I don't really need a 24"+ planer 98% of the time, and since the 24" models they have with spiral cutters aren't much less than their G0603X . . . . 

Do I want to pay an extra $4K - 6K for 4" more width and power up/down? Not really, so I will probably go with the G0544 because although the G1033X is a 20" spiral and 5 HP like the 0544, the G1033X is only a 2 speed feeder. I hate that. The 0544 has variable speed feed which is a must for me since I plane mostly figured wood, and also the 0544 is just a beefier machine.

I don't really want to mess with auctions because shipping is outrageous when dealing with auctions, you never know what shape the machinery is actually in, and the price for heavy duty planers at auctions have been way over the top lately. So for now I am looking solely aty Grizzly since new Powermatics are now made right down the street from Grizzly and cost several thousand dollars more for the exact same machine but with gold paint and that PM badge. 

Didn't mean to derail but you did ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 30, 2015)

I think you need that Oliver!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> This:
> 
> View attachment 79580
> 
> ...



You didn't derail the post at all. I like to see what other guys are wanting, and why. I think you should buy that Oliver, you could plane a door just for the Hell of it! Tony


----------

